# Canning Smoked Turkey



## breestephens (Oct 29, 2008)

I bought a fully cooked smoked turkey. I will use the breast for sandwiches and can the rest. What would be the best way to use the canned? Will it make a difference since it is smoked? I can turkey every year for soups, salads, and other things just haven't canned any smoked. TIA


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I save my chicken and turkey carcasses to make stock. I ONCE saved a smoked chicken carcass. I didn't care for the smoked aroma that permeated the whole house when I used the stock. It wasn't _bad_, just overpowering.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

Use a vac sealer on your jars if it is fully cooked and some oxygen remover packets in the jars you can buy the oxygen remover packets at any prepper supply I think i have seen them on amazon.com 
good luck
Stan


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Opalcab, I hope that _not_ the way you do things. Canning is for long-term, shelf-stable preserving. Your method wouldn't be either. It might work for short-term jerky storage, where the jerky is dried.


----------



## LisaBug (Oct 13, 2002)

Mmmm, smoked turkey. If this is the moister type smoked turkey then I'd probably stick with freezing any meat. It could turn mushy if pressure canned. If it's on the dry side then it's great canned. Every year we keep out the legs from the 3O or so turks we butcher, smoke the legs, take the meat off the bones, cook the bones in some water and use it in the jars of meat. Process as you would any other hot pack poultry making sure to use hot meat and liquid. We use it instead of ham in potato soup, sandwiches, etc.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

We buy smoked turkeys every year as a school fundraiser. After we eat what we can for a couple of days and everyone is sick of turkey, I boil down the entire carcass, debone it and can the broth/meat. Makes a nice change from regular turkey and chicken for soups, etc.


----------

